# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Das Buch: EIN MEDIZINISCHER INSIDER PACKT AUS

## Nicole

Hallo,

bei meinem Vater wurde 2008 Prostatakrebs festgestellt. Leider war damals schon klar, dass eine OP leider nicht helfen wird, da er bereits Metastasen an der Wirbelsäule hatte. Nach Tabletten, Hormonspritzen und Zometa-Infusionen ergab der PSA-Wert leider 97. Der Urologe meines Vaters hat ihn dann sofort zur Chemo-Beratung ins Krankenhaus geschickt und die erste Chemo soll schon am Freitag sein. Ich als Tochter, kann diese Entscheidung nicht für gut heißen und bin, nachdem ich das Buch "Ein medizinischer Insider packt aus" gelesen habe, absolut gegen eine Chemo. Ich suche nach Alternativen und ich weiß, dass es sie gibt. Ich werde alles menschenmögliche daran setzen, dass meinem Vater diese "GIFTINFUSIONEN" erspart bleiben!! Man kann mit diesen Giftmischungen keine Metastasen bekämpfen und sein Leben würde auch gewiss früher enden als es eigentlich müsste!!! Ich finde es von seinem Urologen einfach unverantwortlich! Und genau, wie in diesem Buch beschrieben, hat auch dieser tolle Urologe meinem Vater ANGST gemacht! "Herr .....", sagte er, "wenn Sie sich dieser Chemo nicht unterziehen, kann ich Ihnen jetzt schon sagen, dass Sie im Höchstfall noch 3 Jahre haben!" Welch eine Frechheit, oder??? Sind wir hier beim lieben Gott gelandet, dass er so über das Leben meines Vaters richten darf???? Ich werde mit meinem Vater kämpfen und wir werden eine Alternative finden! Ich bin guter, sehr guter Dinge, denn meine Freundin (46) hatte Brustkrebs und auch bereits Knochenmetastasen und sie erfreut sich seit 4 Jahren ihres Lebens ohne Chemo. Sie hat es geschafft und wir schaffen das auch!!!

Allen Mitbetroffenen wünsche ich sehr viel Kraft und ich hoffe, auch ihr habt den Mut Euch gegen eine Chemo zu entscheiden! Krebs bedeutet nicht den Tod, wenn wir alle zusammenhalten und uns von den Ärzten, von denen es gewiss auch viele gut meinen, keine Angst mehr einjagen lassen!!!

Ganz liebe Grüße
Nicole

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Nicole, vielen Dank für die Schilderung Deiner Bereitschaft, zu versuchen, für Deinen Vater einen Therapieweg zu finden, den es vorab zunächst sicher auch ohne den primären Einsatz von Chemo gibt. Um Dir mögliche Varianten aufzeigen zu können, solltest Du uns noch ein wenig über das bisherige Tumorgeschehen informieren, also Alter Deines Vaters, pathologischen Befundbericht der Biopsie, alle bekannten PSA-Werte in chronologischer Reihenfolge, Testosteronwert, um das Funktionieren der schon durchgeführten Hormonblockade zu erkennen etc. etc. Diese Angaben sollte man am besten im Profil hinterlegen, damit man einen schnellen Zugriff bzw. Überblick hat. Danach wirst Du sicher auch von kompetenter Seite Ratschläge zum weiteren Vorgehen bekommen.

----------


## HorstK

"EIN MEDIZINISCHER INSIDER PACKT AUS" 
Ein Dokumentar*roman*

Zitat (Auszug) einer Rezension:
"Es handelt sich um einen ROMAN... anscheinend haben das viele übersehen. Da wird doch tatsächlich ernsthaft über alle Aspekte dieses Buches geredet. Ein Roman ist aber eine fiktive Geschichte...nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger und zwar von der ersten bis zur letzten Seite! Daran ändern auch verschwörerische Phrasen, daß der Autor Angst hätte es als echte Dokumentation zu veröffentlichen nichts!!! 
Mit Medizin hat dieses Buch so viel zu tun wie James Bond mit Agenten, Miami Vice mit Polizeiarbeit oder Raumschiff Enterprise mit der NASA!!!
Fazit: Wer einen (Phantasie-)Roman lesen möchte findet kaum schlechtere Bücher. Wer kritische Berichte über Pharmafirmen sucht findet schon z.B. allein auf der Spiegel-Homepage ein gutes Dutzend (wobei auch diese teilweise sehr populistisch und schlecht recherchiert sind). 
Vorher empfehle ich allerdings sich über den Verlag "Sensei" und dessen Verleger "Lothar Hirneise" (zugleich mutmaßlicher Autor des Buches) sich auf einschlägigen Internetseiten z.B. esowatch.com zu informieren...da dreht sich einem schon vor dem Lesen der Magen um!!!" 
Zitat Ende 

http://www.esowatch.com/ge/index.php...othar_Hirneise

----------


## Nicole

Hallo lieber Hutchi, ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung! Entschuldige bitte, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, aber ich bin so sehr mit der Krankheit meines Vaters beschäftigt, dass manche Dinge dabei in Vergessenheit geraten!!!! - Mein Profil hab ich um den Krankheitsverlauf meines Vaters erweitert. Ich verstehe davon leider nicht wirklich viel und hoffe auf Deine Unterstützung!!! Hier nochmal der Verlauf:

PSA-Werte:
13.11.2008 = 30
26.03.2009 = 1,7
30.06.2009 = 0,23
24.09.2009 = 8,8
09.11.2009 = 30
17.12.2009 = 36
10.03.2010 = 97

Testosteronwerte waren in der Tabelle leider nicht angegeben!!!

Ganzkörperknochenszitigramm vom 15.10.2009:
Die heutige Untersuchung zeigt weitgehend unverändert in Projetkion auf die mittlere BWS, ca. BWK6 entsprechend, eine punktförmige, leicht links lateralisierte Mehranreicherung. Auch thoraco-lumbal, etwa BWK11 und auf die linkge lliosacralfuge. Punktförmige Mehrbelegung in Höhe des LWK5. Neu aufgetreten ist eine flauere Mehrbelegung im Trochantermassiv linksseitig sowie in einer vorderen Rippe rechts, ca. der 5. Rippe rechts entsprechend. Geringe Betonung einer Mehranreicherung im linken sternoclaviculären Gelenk. Beurteilung: Bekannte Knochenmetastasierung bei Prostatakarzinom. Thoracale und lumbale Manifestation, wobei neu aufgetreten scheint eine Mehranreicherung in Projektion auf den LWK5. Gleichfalls neu aufgetreten sind Rippenherde, zum einen ca. der 5. Rippe rechts, zum anderen einer Hinterrippe rechts, ca. der 10. Rippe rechts entsprechend. Gleichfalls neu aufgetreten sind flauere Mehrbelegungsanteile in Projektion auf das linke Trochantermassiv. Insgesamt damit leichte Progression gegenüber der Voruntersuchung im November 2008, bei weitgehend unverändertem Status thoraccal und hinsichtlich der kräftigen metasatasenbedingten Anreicherung im Bereich der linken Iliosacralfuge.

Ganz herzlichen Dank und liebe Grüße
Nicole

----------


## Nicole

Das Alter meines Vaters: Er wird am 23.05. 63 Jahre!!

----------


## Nicole

Lieber Horst, als Tochter zieht man an jedem Strohhalm und hofft, dass sich dahinter die Lösung verbirgt!!! Lothar Hirneise (Alias Prof. Yoda) musste dieses Buch als einen Roman herausbringen, weil er ansonsten keine Chance gehabt hätte, diese Zeilen überhaupt zu veröffentlichen!!! Meine Freundin hat mir dieses Buch empfohlen und auch sie entkam aufgrund dieses Buches einer Chemo!!! Sie hatte Brustkrebs, Endstadium, so hieß es! Da wäre nichts mehr zu machen und man hatte ihr lediglich Chemo angeboten!!! Aber....es kam ganz anders als gedacht!!! Sie hat sich übers Internet schlau gemacht, dieses Buch gelesen, war 5 Wochen in der 3E-Klinik in der Nähe von Stuttgart, hat ihre Ernährung umgestellt auf Öl-Eiweiss-Kost von Dr. Johanna Budwig und siehe da.....! Es ist wie ein Wunder, aber sie ist am Leben und es geht ihr sehr gut!!! Seit 4 Jahren ist sie den Krebs los!!! Man muss dazu sagen, ja, sie wurde operiert und ihr wurden beide Brüste abgenommen. Aber sie hat keine Metastasen mehr!!! Selbst ihr Arzt war darüber völlig erstaunt!!!! Für mich heißt das weiterhin, ich kämpfe.....und ich werde meinem Vater das Leid einer Chemo ersparen!!!! Für Dich lieber Horst alles Gute!!! Liebe Grüße, Nicole

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Nicole, man sollte nicht um den heißen Brei herumreden; und deshalb kann auch ich zunächst einmal nur feststellen, dass die noch im Köcher befindlichen weiteren Therapiewege nur minimal sind. Was ich noch vermisse, sind natürlich die Biopsieergebnisse. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass wegen der schon im Jahre 2008 akuten Metastasen keine Gewebeentnahmen aus der Prostata vorgenommen wurden. Du schreibst nach Hormonbehandlung und Zometa-Infusionen wurde ein PSA von 97 ng/ml ermittelt. Am 13.11.2008 war es dann 30 und im Juni 2009 sogar nur noch 0.23, um danach ziemlich heftig wieder anzusteigen. Wurde denn die Hormonblockade im Juni 2009 nach diesem eigentlich guten Wert für einen systemischen Tumor abgebrochen? Du schreibst Von Tabletten und Spritzen. Dein Vater hatte also eine zweifache Hormonblockade mit einem LHRH-Analoga und einem Antiandrogen. Manchmal ist es erforderlich, das Medikament und auch das Implantat (Spritze) gegen ein anderes Fabrikat auszutauschen, um wieder Erfolg zu haben. Nach dem letzten PSA-Wert von 0.23 ist nicht von einem hormonrefraktären Stadium auszugehen. Wie wird denn aktuell therapiert?

P.S.: Auf jeden Fall sollte auch Dein Vater die Ernährungsumstellung, wie von Dir beschrieben, rasch in die Tat umsetzen, um zumindest hierdurch das Tumorgeschehen etwas abzubremsen.

----------


## Nicole

Hallo Hutschi, eine Biopsie gab es nicht! Warum auch immer..! Ich werde den Urologen meines Vaters am 12.04. dazu ansprechen. Der PSA liegt bei 97 momentan. Und am 12.04. folgt wieder diese 3-Monats-Spritze und zusätzlich bekommt er eine Zometa-Infusion am gleichen Tag. Mehr weiß ich leider nicht! Am 12.04. haben wir Nachmittags noch einen Termin bei Herrn Dr. Breivogel in Ludwigshafen bzgl. einer Alternativbehandlung. Momentan geht es meinem Vater den Umständen entsprechend gut. Er fühlt sich schlapp, hat aber keinerlei Schmerzen. Es drückt hin und wieder etwas im Kreuz, aber ich geh davon aus, dass das an den Metastasen  der Wirbelsäule hängt. Was soll ich Deiner Meinung nach tun? Doch Chemo?? Aber das würde es doch nur noch schlimmer machen!!! Hm...., ich weiß mir wirklich keinen Rat mehr und hoffe, dass es bald der 12.04. ist.

Ich dank Dir von Herzen....

----------


## Nicole

Eins hab ich noch vergessen Hutschi.....! Als mein Papa das Ergebnis Ende 2008 erfuhr, hat er lediglich Tabletten bekommen. 3 Monate darauf hieß es, er müsse jetzt auf die 3-Monats-Spritze umsteigen und Zometa bekommt er seit 7 Monaten (alle 4 Wochen)!

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Nicole, Dr. Breivogel ist sicher ein guter Internist und spezialisiert auf komplementäre und biologische Medizin. Er ist aber kein Urologe und wahrscheinlich nur bedingt Onkologe. Wenn Du also schon in der Gegend um den Rhein-Neckar-Kreis zuhause bist, bietet sich doch auch ein Besuch vom Klinikum Ludwigshafen, und zwar Prof. Müller oder Klinikum Mannheim, nämlich Prof. Michel an. Trotzdem vorab viel Glück bei dem Gespräch am 12.4.2010. Ich würde mit dem Arzt, der das Implantat am 12.4.2010 wieder in die Bauchdecke einschiebt oder eindrückt sprechen, ob man das Fabrikat wechseln sollte, wenn der PSA-Abfall nicht mehr zufriedenstellend ist.

----------


## Nicole

Nochmal ich.....! Hutschi, ich glaube, hier hast Du etwas missverstanden!!! Der PSA-Wert 0,23 war im Juni letzten Jahres!!!! Wir liegen derzeit bei 97!!!! ;-(

----------


## Nicole

Implantat??? Welches Implantat???

----------


## Nicole

Wir waren bereits im Klinikum in Ludwigshafen zur Chemo-Beratung! Die Ärztin dort war mir sehr suspekt und ich konnte (mein Vater ging es ebenso!) kein Vertrauen gewinnen! Und nach Mannheim? Ok, aber in's Krankenhaus? Hm....! Hättest Du für mich auch einen guten Urologen parat??? Herr Dr. Breivogel wird uns lediglich für die Alternativmedizin unterstüzen. Ergo wäre es sicherlich sinnvoll einen weiteren Urologen zu Rate zu ziehen. Ich danke Dir vorab für Deine Unterstützung!!!!

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Nicole, mit dem letzten Wert habe ich die 0.23 gemeint, nämlich als den Wert, der noch ein Funktionieren der Hormonblockade bedeutete. War wohl etwas mißverständlich. Also aktuell, wie schon weiter oben in der PSA-Aufstellung ersichtlich 97 ng/ml. Implantat und Spritze ist identisch. Nur es ist eigentlich keine Spritze, denn es wird ein reiskorngroßes Etwas in die Bauckdecke buchstäblich hineingepresst. Vorn am Implantat ist natürlich eine spitze Spitze, um durchstechen zu können.

----------


## Nicole

Achso, ok....herzlichen Dank für die Aufklärung, das wusste ich bisher nicht! Ich dank Dir!!!!

----------


## Nicole

2 Frage hätte ich noch an Dich: Was bedeutet "Fabrikat" wechseln? Und kennst Du im Rhein/Main-Kreis noch einen Urologen, der evtl. auch Alternativmedizin betreibt??
Ich dank Dir vorab von ganzem Herzen!!!! Liebe Grüße....

----------


## Pinguin

*LHRH-Analoga wechseln*

Hallo Nicole, lies bitte mal *hier* und noch* das*. Damit sind die möglichen Fabrikate anderer Hersteller gemeint. Es ist uns nicht bekannt, was Dein Vater bislang bekommen hat; also z. B. Zoladex oderTrenantone etc..Ich kenne so ziemlich alle Urologen im hiesigen Raum und bin deshalb nicht mehr ganz neutral, was eine Empfehlung anbelangt. Nimm doch bitte mal per PN (private Nachricht - siehe oben neben Profil anklicken - Kontakt zu Hansjörg Burger auf, dem Leiter der Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar. Er wird Dir absolut objektiv einen erfahrenen Urologen benennen. Ich bedauere, dass Ihr in Ludwigshafen nicht bis zum Professor Müller, einem liebenswerten geduldigen Urologen vorgedrungen seid. Es gibt in Mannheim noch Dr. Bausemer, der bei mir mal mit einer ziemlich kostspieligen Hyperthermie und Immunaufbau-Infusions-Kaskade experimentierte, die kaum etwas bewirkte. Vielleicht war ich auch zu ungeduldig.
Dr. Breivogel entnahm mir vor etwa 8 Jahren Blut, um mich anschließend zum Besuch einer nahe gelegenen Apotheke aufzufordern, wo mir auf sein umfangreiches Rezept hin mehr als ein halbes Dutzend ausschließlich flüssiger Medikamente eingepackt wurden, die er danach mit meinem Blut vermengte, um mir den so gewonnenen Extrakt wieder in die Blutbahn einzuspritzen. Nach hunderten von mir an die Medikamentenhersteller bezahlten Euros habe ich auch dieses Experiment damals abgebrochen. Was man nicht alles auf den Kopf gestellt hat, wenn man anfänglich noch im Dunkel tappte.


"*Nachdem Gott die Welt erschaffen hatte, schuf er Mann und Frau. Um das ganze vor dem Untergang zu bewahren, erfand er den Humor*" 
(Guillermo Mordillo)

----------


## Nicole

Hallo Hutschi, ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe versucht Herrn Burger anzuschreiben, aber diesen Namen gibt es hier leider nicht. ;-( Viele Grüße, Nicole

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Nicole,

das Fabrikat der Spritze wechseln bringt nur etwas, wenn die Spritze nicht wirkt, d.h. wenn das Kastrationsniveau unter der Spritze nicht erreicht wird (< 0,20 ng/ml). Das ist bei 5% der Betroffenen der Fall.

Wenn das Kastrationsniveau unter der Spritze erreicht wird und der PSA-Wert steigt trotzdem, dann wirkt zwar die Spritze mit dem Ziel das Testosteron zu senken, aber der Krebs spricht nicht mehr auf den Testosteronentzug an und wird Kastrationsresistent oder Hormonrefraktär, wie man früher dazu sagte.

Deshalb sollte bei Deinem Vater der Testosteronwert gemessen zu werden, um festzustellen, ob er kastrationsresistent ist oder nicht.

In dem Kastrationsrestistenen Stadium gibt es leider - wie auch meine Vorschreiber schrieben - nicht mehr viel Alternativen. Die Chemo mit Taxotere ist die derzeit enzige. Die Nebenwirkungen sind nicht so stark wie bei dern Chemotherapien bei anderen Krebsarten. Wenn die Chemo zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, solange der Patient noch in einem einigermaßén guten Zustand ist, kann sie helfen.

Du hast Dich durch gewisse aus meiner Sicht unseriöse Literatur mit Panikmache auf das falsche Gleis setzen lassen. Mit Alternativmittelchen ist in diesem Zustand nichts mehr zu machen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Nicole

Hallo Hansjörg, vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung!!! Ich werde mich schnellstens um einen Testosteronwert bemühen und anschl. mit dem Urologen bzgl. Taxotere 
sprechen.

Viele Grüße
Nicole

----------


## Nicole

Hallo Hansjörg, eine Frage noch bzgl. der Chemo. Da wir ja bereits im Städt. Klinikum zur Chemoberatung waren, hab ich hier ein Schreiben der Ärztin mit den Medikamente für die Chemo erhalten, wofür wir ein Rezept mitbringen sollen. Hier steht drauf (ich hoffe, ich hab es richtig entziffern können!): Docetaxel 129mg, Fortecorti 8mg i.v.(N1) und Decorti H 5mg (Tabletten) (N3). Worin liegt der Unterschied zu Taxotere??

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Nicole

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Nicole, da Hansjörg gerade nicht online ist, hier mein kurzer Hinweis: Taxotere ist der Name und Docetaxel der Wirkstoff. Bitte, *lies hier.* Fortecortin bitte* dies lesen.* Und noch Decortin* hier*

----------


## Nicole

Hallo Hutschi, ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Wenn mein Papa jetzt dann ja leider wirklich Chemo erhält, würdest Du eine Misteltherapie parallel laufen lassen oder davon abraten? Und wenn ja, kann diese Therapie auch vom Hausarzt durchgeführt werden? Danke und viele Grüße, Nicole

----------


## Pinguin

*Misteltherapie - Hausarzt*

Hallo Nicole, das sollte wohl auch der Hausarzt verantworten können. Zur Misteltherapie gibt es in diesem Forum unzählige Meinungen in ebenso vielen Beiträgen. Klick doch mal bitte oben rechts unter erweiterte Suche. Dort nur eingeben Misteltherapie und auf Beiträge klicken und dann suchen. Es sollte reichlich kommen. Viel Erfolg.

P.S.: Das kam eben bei mir heraus: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/se...searchid=49795

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Nicole, in der Sonntagsbeilage meiner täglichen Tageszeitung mit dem Titel "Das Gesundheitsmagazin" entdeckte ich auch die Anschrift eines Mannheimer Facharztes für Allgemeinmedizin, der sich mit dem Einsatz der sog. Dendritischen Zellen beschäftigt. Bitte, lies hierzu zunächst* diesen* Bericht vom Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum, Heidelberg. Diese Behandlung, die soweit mir bekannt nur von einem leider inzwischen verstorbenen Forumsbenutzer begonnen wurde, wird wohl auch nicht von einer Privatkrankenkasse bezahlt. Es sei denn, dass sich das inzwischen geändert hat. Die Adresse und die Telefonnummer habe ich Dir in einer PN notiert, weil nach einer alten Forumsregel eigentlich nur die Namen renommierter Kliniken oder Institute hier öffentlich präsentiert werden sollten.

----------


## Nicole

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder, ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage und suche somit dringend Rat! Mein Papa wird am 15.04. seine erste Chemo erhalten. Mittlerweile hat er stark an Gewicht verloren und wiegt gerade mal noch 59 kg. Gibt es etwas, womit man diesem Gewichtsverlusst Einhalt gebieten kann??? Ich danke Euch ganz herzlich vorab!!! Viele Grüße Nicole

----------


## RalfDm

> Gibt es etwas, womit man diesem Gewichtsverlusst Einhalt gebieten kann???


 Hallo Nicole,

das kommt sicher sehr auf den Einzelfall an. Der Rat "ausreichend und gesund essen" zieht nicht, wenn der Betroffene einen Widerwillen gegen jegliches Essen hat. Ich denke, dass man sich in Palliativstationen sehr gut mit dieser Situation auskennt und Ratschläge geben kann. Hier findest Du unter "Adressen" vielleicht eine Palliativstation in Eurer Nähe, bei der Du Dich erkundigen kannst. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es dort auch Broschüren zu dem Thema gibt.

Hier findest Du einen Text, der etwas darüber sagt, wie die bei einer Chemotherapie häufig auftretenden Nebenwirkungen abgemildert werden können.

Alles Gute!

Ralf

----------


## Nicole

Hallo Ralf, 

vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung!! Momentan ist es noch so, dass mein Vater sehr gern und auch alles isst. Er ernährt sich auch sehr gesund, darauf achtet meine Mutter. Ich würd mir einfach nur wünschen, dass er vor der Chemo vielleicht noch ein paar KG draufpacken kann. Irgendwie....., aber trotz des ganzen Essens nimmt er leider ab. ;-(

Viele Grüße
Nicole

----------

